# Pierce ???



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all

while looking through my boxes watches/parts i found watch called majex, i don't recall where i got it,anyhow it was fully unwound upon winding it fired up straight away. curious, i looked to see what movement was inside and could just make out ,under the balance, the pi symbol.i had not seen this before and found out from rlt's photo gallery that the maker was someone called pierce,now on the dial it states swiss but 'pierce' doesn't sound swiss









does anyone know anything about this company or was it one of the many obscure little companies that were all over switzerland years ago.

btw,it's a very nicely finished movement with a compensated balance and it only needs a crystal









regards, john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t know anything about them but they did make some nice chrono`s in the 1940`s I believe


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its good to talk watches again









Yep, Pierce made some really nice chronos as Mac says, dunno anything else though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I've seen some nice vintage Pierce watches, in fact I thought they were American at first as they seem to have sold a lot of watches in the States. I later found out they were Swiss. I'd do a search on some of the American dealer sites, you may find quite a few.









Helbros were Swiss also and found popularity in America.

The Majex was a watch sold by a UK importer but I can't recall the name sorry. I saw an old ad somewhere with the importer's details.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi all

Pierce did make their own movements. If you go to the link page of my website

My Webpage

the second link down is a movement database that I use for identifying the different manufacturers and their calibres. Pierce Watch Co did about 10 or 11 different calibres and as someone mentioned at least one chronograph movement, the Pierce calibre 134. All the movements were manufactured between 1930 and 1955 and then they stop.

Hope this helps with your research.

Roy


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Stan said:


> John,
> 
> I've seen some nice vintage Pierce watches, in fact I thought they were American at first as they seem to have sold a lot of watches in the States. I later found out they were Swiss. I'd do a search on some of the American dealer sites, you may find quite a few.
> 
> ...


I thought Helbros were German ? I've got a battered 70s one and it says German made and has a PUW (Pforzheimer Uhren-Rohwerke) movement in. Maybe they 'went over' to German made watches at some point in their life ?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a nice pierce chrono would be top of my list to add to the vintage collection

However .... parts availability and servicing could be slightly problematic


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rsykes2000 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


I know RS, it's strange this brand. I've seen Helbros with Swiss, Germany and France on the dial so who knows for sure?

I think Helbros sponsored radio programmes in the US durring the late 1940's and early 1950's, I did think it was an American (imported) brand name at one time.

Very confusing.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks for the info gents

jason, i could talk movements all day (i like the innards best)

the number on the movement is 105, unfortunately,roland ranfft doesn't list it









stan,i found the other smiths out, it's smaller and made of crappy anodised aluminium, and won't fit your movement









once again,thanks for the replies, john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for trying John.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Would this by any chance be a Pierce Watch Co watch or am I going off track? Will it in fact be a different maker eg. exactly as written on the dial, PWC?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

This is the movement, the maker's mark is under the balance wheel but I can't decipher it . There's also a 304 under the mark which I assume to be the calibre number?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi there traveller

i don't know wether it is a pierce or not but the bit you can't decipher may be the makers symbol (usually a symbol then a number,calibre number) if you go in to the gallery then at the bottom left, you'll see a box,click on 'reference' and then 'movements' there are (i think) three pages of makers symbols (page two is listed twice







) if the mark is the pi symbol,then it's a piece









regards, john.

btw, it's a very nice watch whoever made it


----------



## nineoneone (Apr 28, 2005)

I think I have a Majex in my collection somewhere? will have to dig it out.

If I remember right it may be a masonic watch!!!!!!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Managed to identify the movement. After letting the watch "run down" it's now possible to see a "bloated" shield with an "F" enclosed. Checking reveals it is a Felsa movement presumably 304 which unfortunately is not on Ranfft Watches list.

So not a Pierce then and "off track."







Must be a PWC Watch Co watch!

But Paul if you want to put my pictures in the Photo Library - feel free.


----------



## Jenkelhymer (Dec 7, 2011)

Xantiagib said:


> a nice pierce chrono would be top of my list to add to the vintage collection
> 
> However .... parts availability and servicing could be slightly problematic


I have actually listed mine on Ebay if you are interested. I had my watchman work on it and it does still need work-he thinks someone may have tried to adjust something. That said, it is still running on this most recent test at about 11 hours and keeping time. On the flip side, it has had times where it operates for only seconds. Item #280797816998 if interested. Thanks for the feedback everyone.

John


----------

